# Guy had me pick up an escort



## The LAwnmower (May 1, 2014)

So I get a request. Guy calls me on the phone and says I am picking up a girl at a hotel and bringing her to his house. Asked me if I can make a stop on my way. He will take care of me. I'm like no problem amigo. So when she comes out I'm like this is no regular pick up. Her skirt barely covered her ass. I have to stop by at adult shop on way to his house so she can pick up an outfit. Anyways it is about a 30min ride. We talked about her "profession" too. Interesting. Roll up to the dudes house. He tosses me 60 bucks for a tip. And the fare was 55 bucks.


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey LAwnmower. Thats a good one! She admitted to her profession?! Best tip I've ever heard of.


----------



## dark knight (Apr 10, 2014)

Wearing shorts and skirts that are less than or equal to a pair of panties are the fashion these days!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

The LAwnmower said:


> So I get a request. Guy calls me on the phone and says I am picking up a girl at a hotel and bringing her to his house. Asked me if I can make a stop on my way. He will take care of me. I'm like no problem amigo. So when she comes out I'm like this is no regular pick up. Her skirt barely covered her ass. I have to stop by at adult shop on way to his house so she can pick up an outfit. Anyways it is about a 30min ride. We talked about her "profession" too. Interesting. Roll up to the dudes house. He tosses me 60 bucks for a tip. And the fare was 55 bucks.


Reminds me when I used to be a driver for a busy brothel doing out-calls. That was an education!


----------



## jakeV (Apr 10, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Reminds me when I used to be a driver for a busy brothel doing out-calls. That was an education!


Wow, is prostitution legal down under?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

jakeV said:


> Wow, is prostitution legal down under?


Yep, it's a "Victimless Crime" so if neither party is unhappy about the transaction Police do not enforce the law which still exists for street walkers.

Brothels can setup legally by applying for a commercial property licence from the local council. They have to be at least 500m from any school and 50-100m from private residences.

It's funny how local council inspectors have to prove that illegal brothels operate. They actually have to go in and request, pay and receive a service before its accepted in court as evidence. Fancy trying to explain that to your Wife as one of the functions of your job!!


----------



## myuber (Apr 18, 2014)

I had a request give me $100 plus $15 for the ride.. never got in my car.. called me and asked to get him Ben Jerry's ice cream and candy from the store.. dropped it off and he handed me a 100 dollar bill..


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

myuber said:


> I had a request give me $100 plus $15 for the ride.. never got in my car.. called me and asked to get him Ben Jerry's ice cream and candy from the store.. dropped it off and he handed me a 100 dollar bill..


That is a good one! I know how addicting Ben & Jerry's ice cream can be.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Years ago when I was driving cabs picked up a Street Hooker who asked to go about 45 mins out of town. We got to her place and I ask if she wishes to pay with Cash or card. No answer. 

I turn to look at her sitting on the back seat, her legs akimbo showing me her vertical smile. 
"Can I pay with this driver?" She asks whilst pawing her *****. 

"Sorry" I said "I haven't got change for something THAT big!"


----------



## lerichman (May 19, 2014)

I got a request for a pick up in a certain location. Got a text from a third party telling me the address to take the girl too who was about to come out of the house.. Out comes a super hot woman. Through our conversation, she's never been to this house, and after talking further it wasn't too difficult to put 2 & 2 together. Pretty smart actually, seems centrally located and well organized. Nice girl also.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

I got a call from "Earl" on the far south east side. Besides myself I already knew it was BS and when the girl got in my car it confirmed what I already knew.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Some of the best and most interesting work I ever did was in my Taxi days when I drove for a Brothel taking the Girls to out calls. 

There was always that moment of fear as you stood at the front door with the Girl, having to walk in ahead, into the house and make sure she wasn't stepping into a house full of guys jerking off. 

Most of the Girls had sad stories as to why they were there - but there was one Girl who just loved her work and couldn't get enough. 

I reckon there is an opportunity for UBERX drivers to approach establishments like that wanting their Ladies to travel to a job with a little more security than simply being dropped at an address. Then have the surety of a car and driver waiting when she exits.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Some of the best and most interesting work I ever did was in my Taxi days when I drove for a Brothel taking the Girls to out calls.
> 
> There was always that moment of fear as you stood at the front door with the Girl, having to walk in ahead, into the house and make sure she wasn't stepping into a house full of guys jerking off.
> 
> ...


Here in the states a driver for an escort can serve jail time and depending on where she or he lives can become a felon for just helping in the act.

Escorts do go looking for drivers for security but depending on the area you could be labeled as a felon and changed as a sex trafficker which can be a sex crime which is the same list as what a rapist and a pedophile is on.

Men are treated more harshly here in Chicago then let's say Vegas where all the woman's info is posted online. Here in Chicago any man pimping, driving, or using a hooker your also put on a web site for the Chicago Police Department to be shamed.

http://www.chicagopolice.org/ps/list.aspx


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

HisShadowX said:


> Here in the states a driver for an escort can serve jail time and depending on where she or he lives can become a felon for just helping in the act.
> 
> Escorts do go looking for drivers for security but depending on the area you could be labeled as a felon and changed as a sex trafficker which can be a sex crime which is the same list as what a rapist and a pedophile is on.
> 
> ...


Wow! Here Prostitution is a "victimless crime" and Police don't act unless there is a complaint such as the soliciting is being carried out within 100 metres from a school or home


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Wow! Here Prostitution is a "victimless crime" and Police don't act unless there is a complaint such as the soliciting is being carried out within 100 metres from a school or home


Opposite for the United States and depending on where you live either they go after men or women more.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

HisShadowX said:


> Opposite for the United States and depending on where you live either they go after men or women more.


Brothels are "legal" if they apply to the local council for commercial permits to operate and are only ever visited by the Police if they suspect there are illegal immigrants or slaves working there, drug supply etc.

Also, Sex between two consenting adults where the Man pays is legal here - it's called Marriage!


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

HisShadowX said:


> Here in the states a driver for an escort can serve jail time and depending on where she or he lives can become a felon for just helping in the act.
> 
> Escorts do go looking for drivers for security but depending on the area you could be labeled as a felon and changed as a sex trafficker which can be a sex crime which is the same list as what a rapist and a pedophile is on.
> 
> ...


Yeah, in MA it's a minimum mandatory FIVE YEARS in prison, no probation, no parole, no time off for good behavior, no suspended sentences, etc... 
I'm certain I've picked up more than a few escorts driving for Uber, but I never ask, and they never say.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> Yeah, in MA it's a minimum mandatory FIVE YEARS in prison, no probation, no parole, no time off for good behavior, no suspended sentences, etc...
> I'm certain I've picked up more than a few escorts driving for Uber, but I never ask, and they never say.


Wow! They are tough laws! In parts of the US, You can walk around lawfully with guns galore ready to end a life, but take a Girl to a Guy who needs to practice how to start a life and you get tossed in Jail?!

Go figure that!!


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Wow! They are tough laws! In parts of the US, You can walk around lawfully with guns galore ready to end a life, but take a Girl to a Guy who needs to practice how to start a life and you get tossed in Jail?!
> 
> Go figure that!!


what do you expect from a state founded by religious fanatics... sex outside of marriage is a crime here (just a misdemeanor though), oral sex is a felony (2 years in prison), adultery is a felony (2 years in prison), anal sex is a felony (20 years to life).

MA isn't very gun friendly either... although the criminals have plenty of them, it's just the law abiding citizens who have trouble getting them to defend themselves.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> what do you expect from a state founded by religious fanatics... sex outside of marriage is a crime here (just a misdemeanor though), oral sex is a felony (2 years in prison), adultery is a felony (2 years in prison), anal sex is a felony (20 years to life).
> 
> MA isn't very gun friendly either... although the criminals have plenty of them, it's just the law abiding citizens who have trouble getting them to defend themselves.


Half of Sydney would be in Jail if those laws were imposed here!

Here, Oral sex is effective Birth control and something that both parties clearly define in their relationship resumes.

Adultery is a sport mainly played by the rich and idle here who can afford the double-life, until the Divorce Lawyer's bills and ex's terms arrive by registered post.

And there are so many folk doing the chocolate Cha Cha here that you wonder how Sydney has the highest population growth of a Western city! Could you imagine the extra bubs if:

1.) all guys worked out that the opposite sex is where it's at
2.) and if it's too dark to get it right, turn on the lights, to ensure you don't drive up the one-way street!


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Half of Sydney would be in Jail if those laws were imposed here!
> 
> Here, Oral sex is effective Birth control and something that both parties clearly define in their relationship resumes.
> 
> ...


The laws are rarely enforced, but they are still on the books. Generally the only time they are enforced is cases involving minors, and/or prostitution, to increase the number of charges and sentences.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Here's one from tonight... picked up two very attractive young ladies at 1am, both are wearing 5 inch heels, and mini dresses so short there was no question what color thongs they were wearing (purple and green for the curious). I ask where they're going after they get in, and one responds with the Ritz Carlton Boston Common. I didn't say a word, just started driving. But the other one must have caught the knowing look in my eyes, and she said they were going to see her parents who were visiting, and her roommate was coming along to meet them... I'm sure every young girl goes to visit her parents in a hotel at 1am dressed like that... her friend just rolled her eyes and smiled.


----------

